
Ask HN: From PHP to C#? - waibelp
Hi all,<p>as long as I can think back I played around with electronics, computers and started &quot;programming&quot; back in the early days (19 years ago) with Turbo Pascal, ASM x86 &amp; simple C. I was young and my code was whether modular nor clean but I had fun and my programs worked. Some years later after working with Borland Delphi on Windows 3.11, OpenGL &amp; DirectX on Windows I stopped all that stuff and started to learn that fancy internet stuff: HTML, PHP, CSS, Javascript, Flash Action script und a lot of other legacy sh*t. As time went by I had the chance to study what I always liked (and had to learn what I didnt like... Java ;)) and after that I started working in an e-commerce company - but I&#x27;m not satisfied as work is boring and always the same, the other developers had to leave the company and it&#x27;s just a matter of time when the management drives against the wall... On the other hand webdev-jobs are very rare where I live and I don&#x27;t want to move away... Because of that I checked the local market and recognized that almost each company here is looking for &quot;industry developers&quot; (C, C#, PLC, ...).<p>Today (six years later) I&#x27;m standing here as a full stack developer asking if it was the wrong decision to leave the &quot;real&quot; world for that kind of internet stuff?
How would you switch back to the &quot;industry languages&quot; (C&#x2F;++&#x2F;#) and which language would you learn to have the fastest learning curve?
Coming from mainly PHP would you prefer to learn C# because of similar syntax or would you directly stick to C(++)?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
twunde
Honestly I would look at the job descriptions to see which jobs look more
interesting to you. Coming from PHP and having a historical background in Java
and C, means that all of these languages should be relatively easy to learn.
The main difference between them is that C (++) involves pointers and now low
level work, whereas C# is pretty much Java with a nicer IDE

~~~
waibelp
Thank you for your hints! I took some time and reed some articles about the
differences between C++ and C#. Starting to work with C# would mean that I
would again be limited by some sandbox/framework and to some specific
dependencies.

I'll give C++ a try. :)

------
smt88
C# is really easy to learn. Coming from PHP, Java, and Python, I picked it up
in about 1 day. Having hinting, linting, and autocomplete from Visual Studio +
ReSharper was very helpful.

